# Gunblast Reviews the 10mm Auto - Again - with Chrony Data



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Gunblast's Jeff Quinn reviews the excellent 10mm Auto in several platforms in an updated review from 1/13/2012 -- complete with Chrony data on Buffalo Bore, DoubleTap, and Corbon ammo.

http://www.gunblast.com/10mm.htm

I'm working on my own 10mm Auto Longslide project with compensator right now -- to create the ultimate "pig bustin" sidearm... :thumbup:


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Review and Me*

I have always liked Quinn's reviews. They are straight forward and for the most part, no extra BS added.

Ammo manufacturers(especially for the 10mm) tend to bump their velocities. A real world test thru you own chrono is the only way to snap back to reality. While some velocities are so fast that they must be using "special" powders,they still have to stay within SAAMI specs. I have actually chrono'ed some ammo ABOVE the listed velocities. Hornady is one example.

My Glock 20 is used with a Glock OEM 6" bbl. I do not reload for the 10mm so I do not care about brass stretch/deformation from a "unsupported" chamber. What I care about is reliability(FTF,FTE)when I am on a narrow trail stareing down a 300lb boar hog with 3" cutters. 

I decided to stay with the OEM slide for reliability. I have heard stories that Lone Wolf has had problems with their slides. This was awhile back so maybe they have perfected this now. The only thing that a long slide will do for you is add the extra sight radius. While this would certainly be welcomed, it adds quite a bit of extra weight to the front(balance?) of the gun. The 6" bbl is bad enough. 

Compensator/Muzzle Brake ------> Not for me. ESPECIALLY during periods of low light/no light. MY Glock 20 is used with a night hunting permit. The straight forward blast(fire) is bad enough coming out the front. Most of it is blocked from view by the weapon itself. I do not want enough fire to cook a hot dog coming out the side and ESPECIALLY the top,right in my line of view.

Hunting Ammo -----> For the 10mm there is some great stuff out there. Take a close look at the WFNGC hard cast offerings. My choice is the Double Tap 200gr WFNGC. I have put these thru some good sized hogs. The wide meplate cuts a hole going in that will stay open and allow blood to leak out for a good blood trail. Another plus for the hard cast is no jacket to separate. I would easily choose a well made hard cast over even a high tech solid copper or a Partition styled bullet. Also for hogs,heavy is better. A 180gr of heavier is mo-bedda. If you can lay your hands on some Black Talon I have killed some hogs with them. They perform great. 

Good luck with your build Bill. Would love to shoot it when you are done. Also....consider TRU GLO TFO's. They perform great in bright light and even better in low light.

All you 10mm owners out there need to keep this thread goin'. I absolutely love to talk 10. ---- SAWMAN


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

My typical 10mm hunting set-up is the G20SF with a 6" KKM precision barrel (no extended slide). I too use the DT WFNGC loads with great success.

I've enjoyed shooting my G24 longslide at targets (with the original 40 S&W -- and KKM .357 Sig & 9mm conversion barrels). So, I thought I'd undertake the G20SF longslide project just like Jeff had in his review. I'm not a big fan of barrel comps either -- but I did see a considerable difference in his video between the comp'd and non-comp'd barrel. So, for $69 to add a *removable* barrel comp -- I figured...why not? 

I also like that "Guide's Choice" holster set-up -- and I am considering ordering one for my G20SF.

http://www.diamonddcustomleather.com/Chest_Holsters.php


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

For those of you considering a 6" barrel for your G20s -- there is an auction for a barrel and slide that I've been out-bid on...but it is still a good buy if you're interested...

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=271127306


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Check It Out*

Before you buy that holster check out the one that I use for my Glock20,Desert Eagle,and my Taurus 454Casull. A Bianchi Ranger Series. Super comfortable,super ajustable,if they still make 'em should be around $60.--- SAWMAN


----------

